# HGTV's House Hunters International Looking for Home Buyers



## internationalhunt

Have you relocated abroad with the last 2 years? Or have you bought a holiday home in a beautiful exotic location?

HGTV's "House Hunters International" is looking for families or couples (ages 25-50, fluent in English) to feature on our popular television program.

Participating in our show is a lot of fun and then you have a professionally made documentary of your exciting move abroad! We also offer some compensation for your time.

If interested, please contact internationalhunt(at)gmail(dot)com with your contact information and a little bit about your move.


----------

